# Hello- Evo V, Suzuki 90, props of choice ?



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, haven’t posted in quite sometime. But I would surely appreciate any insight on propellers of choice for the Suzuki 90 on the evo V.

if I was leaning toward anything specific I would like over performance, but any numbers would be great.
Much appreciated.

thank you in advance


----------

